# Steven Crowder - "Common Sense" Gun Control



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

You gotta love how he toys with the idiots.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Talk about stupid people. These morons run at the mouth as if they are experts but show their ignorance of the subject at every turn. Too much self esteem programing from the public schools.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Clip from The Man Show back in the day where they went in public and started a petition ending women's suffrage. People are stupid


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

This guy is a real azz , " gun control " = being able to hit your target .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Clip from The Man Show back in the day where they went in public and started a petition ending women's suffrage. People are stupid


I miss the Man Show, especially the "Juggies"!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I miss the Man Show, especially the "Juggies"!


Amen to that!

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

ignorant and un educated people.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I miss the Man Show, especially the "Juggies"!


Where did I put my trampoline at?


----------



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

[video]collin noir[/video]


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I do believe you can get The Man Show on DVD in a box set!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

RedLion said:


> You gotta love how he toys with the idiots.


Common sense is not common....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Crowder is awesome. I strongly suggest you google him and catch some of his other stunts. He is always good at proving that people are much dumber than you thought.


----------

